

Show HN: VoiceForms 4000, my submission to the Wufoo API contest - Derferman

Hey guys,<p>Just finished up hacking on my submission for the Wufoo API contest. VoiceForms 4000 takes any existing Wufoo form and turns it into a phone survey. The app is written in Python, runs on App Engine, and uses Twilio for all the phone magic.<p>https://voiceforms4000.appspot.com/<p>Go ahead and fill one of the sample forms and tell me what you think. Enjoy.
======
sourc3
This is a great idea! I really think this has potential, but one thing I'd
suggest is to pick a vertical and enhance the system further. Because if all
you do is integration between two existing services, barrier of entry is
pretty low.

I'd suggest either adding more integration points, or developing an add-on
service on top of this.

Once you do that, I think you can sell this to many startups including mine in
the near future :)

~~~
Derferman
I completely agree about developing more integration points. Right now, this
project is more of a tech demo. Not sure if I am going to invest the time to
monetize.

------
patio11
I went through a zombie exam, got "H M M, this sucks, form submission failed.
_hangs up_ " Error recovery is a bit, ahem, challenging in a call flow, but
you might try to make things a wee bit more graceful. Still, I understand it
isn't meant to be immediately productized.

As a product, by the way, this has clear commercial potential. Can I mention
_again_ how much Twilio is going to disrupt whole industries?

~~~
Derferman
Sorry that your form didn't work out, I will poke around the logs to figure
out what happened.

One of the most difficult tasks in call flows is properly handling errors, and
it's obvious I have a few more edge cases to work out.

Thanks for the feedback.

------
masnick
Clickable link: <https://voiceforms4000.appspot.com/>

------
hartard
Nice app. Definitely functional, though I echo sourc3's sentiments to raise
the barrier of entry.

Not to be a stickler, but I would remove the TM from your sub-header. Or move
it to your app's name.

That isn't a slogan you can trademark, so it's kind of out of place.

~~~
Derferman
Yeah, the trademark was mainly for comedic value, but I can see how it is out
of place.

------
mcdowall
Great idea, in case you hadn't noticed...

"Instantly turn any Wufoo Form into a phone survery!" - typo on Survey.

Good luck

~~~
Derferman
Spelling, the bane of my existence. Thanks for pointing that out.

